# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BST Dongle Released V3.36.02

## mohamed73

Added Xiaomi (Qualcomm base) Read Userdata Partition, used for recovery of important data (photo/video/contacts/SMS etc)!
Added OPPO (Qualcomm base) Read Userdata Partition, used for recovery of important data (photo/video/contacts/SMS etc)!  Added: [Xiaomi] Added Xiaomi Read Userdata Partition (via EDL Mode) for the following (Qualcomm base) devices:
2014813, 2014811, 2014812, 2014817, 2014816, 2013062, 2013063, 2014216,  2014218, 2014719, 2014716, 2014215, 2014616, 2014618, 2014619, 2015015,  2014910, 2014916, 2014912, 2014915, 2014911, 2015811, 2015817, 2016001,  2016007, 2015561, 2015911, 2015021, 2015022, 2015201, 2015628, 2016030,  2016033, 2016036, 2015112, 2015116, 2014818, 2015711, 2016070, 2015211,  2016080, 2016006, 2016060, 2016090, 2016111, 2016100, 2016101, 2016102,  MCE16, MAE136, 2016116, 2016117  [OPPO] Added OPPO Read Userdata Partition (via EDL Mode) for the following (Qualcomm base) devices: Find Series (X9000,X9006,X9007,X9070,X9076,X9077,) N Series (N5110,N5111,N5116,N5117,N5206,N5207,N5209,) R Series (R7f,R7g,R7c,R7Plusm,R7sm,R7sf,R7kf,R7sPlus,R7Plus  f,R9PlusmA,R9PlustA,R9PlustmA,R9s,R9st,R9sk,R9sPlu  s,) A Series (A11,A30,A31,A31c,A31t,A31u,A33f,A33m,A33t,A33,A37  f,A51,A51f,A51w,A51kc,A53m,A53t,A53,A57,A57t) Other Series  (1100,1105,1107,1206,3000,3001,3005,3006,3007,F1f,   F1w,R6006,R7005,R8000,R8001,R8006,R8007,R8016,R810   7,R8109,R8200,R8201,R8205,R8206,R8207,R830S,R831L,   R831S,R2010,R2017,R6007,X9079,)  Fixed:
> Added Xiaomi (Qualcomm base) Read Userdata Partition,  used for recovery of important data (photo/video/contacts/SMS etc)
> Added OPPO (Qualcomm base) Read Userdata Partition,  used for recovery of important data (photo/video/contacts/SMS etc)
> Optimized OPPO (Qualcomm base) flashing, nv partition invalid problem solved
> Optimized OPPO (Qualcomm base) flashing, will auto exit EDL Mode after flash done  Information:
* About Xiaomi/OPPO Read Userdata Partition function, the read out data  is encrypted data if device enabled android full-disk encryption (FDE)
* How to solve OPPO (Qualcomm base) "OPPO_NV_Backup" and "NV Partition Invalid" problem:
1). Switch to Engineering Mode (dial "*#268#")
2). Select "NV Parameter"
3). Press "Calibrate the NV backup file from the check" and "Static NV  backup file self-checking", "Calibrate NV Force Backup" and "Static NV  forced backup" and then reboot device   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *
Facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *GsmBest Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

